# c'est moi



## paulvial

bonsoir
 je voudrais vérifier ma traduction avec vous : 

"non, ici ce n'est pas moi à 2 ans !!! " 

no , aqui no es *yo/ me*  a las dos años  !!! 

merci d'avance 
gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Paul:

On dirait:

En español pour dire "c'est moi", on dit "soy yo".
Et il faudrait péciser le mot "años", masculin (=> los).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## paulvial

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Paul:
> 
> On dirait:
> 
> En español pour dire "c'est moi", on dit "soy yo".
> Et il faudrait péciser le mot "años", masculin (=> los).
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


alors si je vous comprend bien je corriger ainsi : : 
no , aqui _*no soy yo a los *_dos años   
et merci encore 
quelle célérité !


----------



## Gévy

> no , aqui _*no soy yo a los *_dos años




Juste un accent à ajouter sur le i de *aquí *et ce sera parfait ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## paulvial

merci Gévy  pour votre correction qui m'est très utile


----------



## Gévy

De rien


----------



## kdt

Primero, un saludo al foro 

Estoy empezando con el francés y no puedo decir mucho de la frase original, pero "no , _aquí_ no _soy_ yo a los dos años" no es correcto.

Una persona no puede ser(soy) un lugar(aquí).

Hablando de un lugar, seria correcto:

no , aqui no _estuve_ yo a los dos años

o si se refiere a uno mismo en una foto:

no , _este_ no soy yo a los dos años.

Saludos


----------



## jprr

kdt said:


> Primero, un saludo al foro
> 
> Estoy empezando con el francés y no puedo decir mucho de la frase original, pero "no , _aquí_ no _soy_ yo a los dos años" no es correcto.
> 
> Una persona no puede ser(soy) un lugar(aquí).
> 
> Hablando de un lugar, seria correcto:
> 
> no , aqui no _estuve_ yo a los dos años
> 
> o si se refiere a uno mismo en una foto:
> 
> no , _este_ no soy yo a los dos años.
> 
> Saludos


Hola kdt bienvenido al foro.

¿ Y que tal si el que habla enseña 'aqui' con el dedo en la foto, diciendo al mismo tiempo "no soy yo" ? 
Hasta luego


----------



## kdt

Generalmente, se suele utilizar el verbo *ser* cuando se habla de algo eterno o de tiempo indefinido:
Yo soy alto(mido 1,90mts y lo seguiré siendo, porque no me cortare las piernas para ser bajo ).

El verbo *estar* se usa para hablar de algo con tiempo definido o limitado:
Yo estoy alto(he subido a una escalera/grua/rascacielos/montaña... y estaré ahí hasta que baje)

Supongo que seria equivalente a:

Je suis une table -> no sé si es exactamente asi al referirse al objeto(mueble en este caso)
Je suis à une table -> estoy en ese lugar.

Ya he dicho "generalmente" porque estos dos verbos son difíciles, aqui -> escuelai.com/gramatica/ser-estar.html hay una explicación mas detallada.

Saludos


----------



## hanna7

La traducción sería:

"No, este/a no soy yo cuando tenía 2 años!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

"No, este no soy yo con 2 años" a mi me suena mejor


----------



## Niní_89

Coincido con las últimas correcciones.
En castellano, aún si señalamos con el dedo, solemos decir. "No, éste no soy yo a los 2 años" (o "con 2 años de edad")
Saludos.


----------



## kdt

Si la frase original se refiere a una persona, ¿no debería ser sin "ici"?:

"non, ce n'est pas moi à 2 ans !!! "


----------



## hanna7

Pero se refiere a "esa foto" o lo que sea (periódico, póster..etc) en concreto
"ici" concreta el lugar al que se está señalando!!!
Ici=Aquí (en esta foto) soy yo con 2 años!!
Bisou!


----------



## kdt

Entonces si señala un lugar, la traduccion correcta es:

no, aqui no estuve yo a los dos años.


----------



## hanna7

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
el "aqui" no es para el lugar que hay dentro de la foto sino que señala a la foto como "aqui"....
ahora si?


----------



## noroeme

Estoy de acuerdo con todos los que dicen que lo correcto es:

No, este/a no soy yo cuando tenía 2 años!!!


----------



## kdt

hanna7 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> el "aqui" no es para el lugar que hay dentro de la foto sino que señala a la foto como "aqui"....
> ahora si?



La foto, también es un lugar, es donde mira si se ve a el mismo.

Hablando de la foto, ni se diría la edad, ya que no se le ve a el en la imagen y da igual si tiene 2, 15 o 50 años, porque no esta fotografiado:
Aquí (en esta foto), no estoy (retratado/fotografiado)
Aquí (en esta foto), no aparezco (retratado/fotografiado)
Aquí (en esta foto), no salgo (retratado/fotografiado)

Hablando del lugar que se ve en la foto(o parte de el, arbol, casa....):
Aquí (en el lugar que se ve en la foto), no estuve a los dos años (a los dos años, no fuí a ese lugar, hablando de una parte concreta, se podria decir que no estuvo en esa zona, pero sí en otra que se ve)
Aquí (en el lugar que se ve en la foto), no aparecí a los dos años (a los dos años, no me vieron por ese lugar)

Hablando de la/las persona/s que salen en la foto:
Este(individuo/persona/hombre), no soy yo a los dos años

Una persona es una persona y un perro es un perro, al igual que no puedes estar en dos lugares diferentes (imposible estar en China y Brasil al mismo tiempo) tampoco puedes ser dos cosas/seres a la vez, como una persona y un perro, o un gato y una mesa, o eres una cosa o la otra, lo mismo pasa con la foto, la cual es un trozo de cartón pintado, tu eres una persona y no un trozo de cartón.

Pongo otro ejemplo, una persona puede *ser fuerte* porque ha nacido con ese físico y lo tendrá siempre(no es algo temporal, verbo ser), o puede *estar fuerte* porque va al gimnasio y cuando deje de ir ya no estará fuerte(es temporal, verbo estar).

Localizaciones/posiciones como la propia foto o el lugar de la foto es temporal(aunque sea pasado), podría *estar* en ese lugar o no.

Francia, aunque cambien las fronteras, siempre será Francia (algo eterno, verbo ser)

Espero haberme explicado mejor


----------



## Paquita

kdt said:


> Espero haberme explicado mejor


 
Te has explicado *muy bien*, pero tu explicación *no viene al caso*

Estamos hablando de la traducción de *"c'est moi"* y no hay otra forma de decirlo que "soy yo" y sus formas conjugadas = era yo, fui yo, seré yo , he sido yo.....

*No tiene nada que ver* con *"je suis ici*/là/ailleurs" que no puede decirse de otra forma que *estoy aquí* /allí /en otra parte cuando se quiere usar el verbo correspondiente a "être".

Cada verbo encierra un valor propio y punto.


----------



## kdt

Correcto Paquit&, *c'est moi* se traduce por *soy yo* porque te refieres a la persona. Pero la frase del ejemplo no se puede traducir literalmente, hay que mirar el contexto, y lo que intentaba explicar es que, en ese caso, no se puede decir soy porque hay lugar de por medio (en la foto).
O quitas el aquí, para referirte a la persona que eres/no eres, o dices estar.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Kdt:

Bien, me parece que las has líado y bien. 

A ver, no se trata de "aquí soy yo" (en este lugar), todos sabemos que estar sería de rigor.

Te pongo un ejemplo de otra manera para que entiendas: Mira, aquí... que sí, te lo juro, soy yo de pequeño, jajaja, ¡que pinta tenía entonces!

Bien tendríamos "aquí" pero sin relación gramatical con "soy yo", que me identifica como siendo aquel que aparece aquí. ¿Ya pillas lo que quería decir la frase francesa?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

kdt said:


> hay lugar de por medio (en la foto).
> O quitas el aquí, para referirte a la persona que eres/no eres, o dices estar.
> 
> Saludos


 
*¡No!!!!!*

*Con o sin* el "aquí" tienes que escribir y decir *"soy yo".* 
El "aquí" sirve para señalar la foto, no para indicar la ubicación de "yo" en ella...

En francés:

"Ici, c'est moi" 
Sin "ici" la frase "c'est moi" tiene el mismo sentido y es correcta.

Pero

"Je suis ici" = si quitas "ici", la frase "Je suis" no tiene sentido, le falta algo o tiene un sentido distinto (soy = existo), prueba que el verbo aquí tiene un sentido de lugar que no tiene el anterior. 
En eqpañol te lo repito "soy" y "estoy" son distintos... y "aquí" es compatible con "soy" porque ¡no está asociado con el verbo!!!!!


----------



## kdt

Paquit& said:


> *¡No!!!!!*
> En español te lo repito "soy" y "estoy" son distintos... y "aquí" es compatible con "soy" porque ¡no está asociado con el verbo!!!!!



Acabo de ver el problema.

A la pregunta: *"Mira aquí(enseñando la foto), si eres tú"*
si respondes como estaban las primeras traducciones(yo me guié con eso): *"no, aquí no soy yo"*
es incorrecto porque el *aquí* sí esta asociado con el verbo.

No es lo mismo si respondes: *aquí(lugar a mirar), no soy yo.*
es correcto.

Así que todos tenemos razón, pero hablabamos de cosas distintas, *falla la coma* despues del *aquí*, estar o no estar, esa es la questión


----------



## Gévy

Sí faltaba la coma. Se me olvidó indicárselo a Paul en mi primera intervención. Mea culpa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

